# Snowboarding Nose/Tail repair.



## cssu (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello everyone,
for the past month, i've gotten down alot of snowboarding and I noticed alot of people's snowboard/skis have been bumping and running of the front and back of my board; resulting in many many 'cuts' ( for example hit your kitchen knife into a piece of wood ) on it. their not too long around, justa bout 5mm length wise, and 2mm heightwise. at some I can see some of my wood from board.

Should I somehow get this fixed?
Or is it OK, and its just a regular thing everyone gets.

Thanks


----------



## 55Nick15 (Aug 11, 2008)

its definately regular..

i saw a vid where a guy files down the edge of his nose and tail a tiny bit to prevent this *it makes the other ppls stuff slide over his*

but i usually resort to the "death stare" when someone bumps into me


----------



## cssu (Jan 19, 2009)

55Nick15 said:


> its definately regular..
> 
> i saw a vid where a guy files down the edge of his nose and tail a tiny bit to prevent this *it makes the other ppls stuff slide over his*
> 
> but i usually resort to the "death stare" when someone bumps into me


Haha, yes I have seen that video; but im just afraid i'd file it down TOO much
alright thanks for reply, as I now know its common.
I wont be giving 'death stares' out until I can 100% avoid hitting other people's board haha.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

I get nicks and cuts in the nose and tail of my board all the time from hitting shit, trying to stuff my 162 in the back seat of my car, people hitting my board, etc. I just take a razor blade and trim the damage smooth and then take sandpaper to round the edges off and clean it all up. Works pretty well, but after disappointments of damage to my brand new board the first day out and then more on subsequent trips, I have just learned to live with it, it happens.

I just try to take care of my board, and as long as the damages are just nicks and scratches, and no core shots, delamination, or significant base damage, I'm fine with it. Boards get beat up


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

if you can see the wood dab a lil 2 part epoxy on it and sand smooth if you leave the wood exposed it fuckzorizes your board.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

Dawg Catcher said:


> if you can see the wood dab a lil 2 part epoxy on it and sand smooth if you leave the wood exposed it fuckzorizes your board.


do you think wood gorilla glue would work?


----------



## Bubalouie (Mar 6, 2010)

I use Barge glue, it works great and is waterproof. I try to catch my nicks each day and hit them with a panzer file to smooth them so that they do not have a chance to tear further.

-buba


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

You can use fiberglass epoxy to relam the part's where it flaps up.

If the wood is exposed, make sure it's dried out. The moisture is the killer that warps your board. Then you can cover it with epoxy or relam it if it has a flap still. Use a clamp or 2 or three depending on the size. You might have to use like a piece of wood block or something to even out the pressure.


----------

